# Back from Hawaii



## John Cummings (Apr 28, 2010)

We just got back from Hawaii Sunday evening. We spent the first week at the Kona Coast Resort in a 1BR, 2BA unit. The second week we were at Waikiki on Oahu at the Wyndham Waikiki Beach Walk in a 2BR, 2BA Deluxe unit. I am going to submit resort reviews so I won't say much about the resorts right now. Both resorts were OK but not outstanding. The pools are very small. Service was good for a timeshare.

We left on Friday, April 9 and stayed the first night at the Embassy Suites LAX South on their Park/Sleep/Fly package. It cost just $149 for 1 night,  16 days of free parking in their underground garage, and free shuttle to LAX. The next day was a nightmare. Our AA flight from LAX to HNL was supposed to leave at 8:15 am but was delayed until 9:30 because an employee didn't show up. However we were able to upgrade to First Class so that was good. Because of the delay we missed our connection in HNL to Kona. AA re-booked us on a later flight so we arrived in Kona at 5:00 pm instead of 2:40. At least AA re-booked us automatically which wasn't the case for several others. They lost one of our bags which they delivered to the resort the next day. We upgraded our rental car at Hertz from a Toyota Camry to a Toyota Sienna minivan. Driving to the resort, we got hit with a torrential downpour. Check-in went very well and they gave us our choice of units. We were in phase II. The resort is villas in 3 story buildings on a hillside. There are no elevators so if walking and climbing stairs is a problem, choose wisely. If you call guest services, they will send security with a cart to transport you to the pool, restaurant, etc.

We definitely did not like the Big Island at all. It is not very scenic at all and the VOG in the afternoons is miserable. The Kona side is basically pretty ugly with rock and scrub brush. The Hilo side is more lush but it rains all the time. We drove completely around the island including the northernmost point and the scenic drive by Hilo. We went to the Volcanic National Park. We took a boat tour that was a waste and went to a luau at the Royal Kona which wasn't the greatest. We visited a few other areas. Many of the areas are quite run down. The resort was pretty well full. In summary, we basically felt that the week was a waste if time. Several others at the resort did not like the Big Island.

On Saturday, April 17, we flew from Kona to HNL and went to the Wyndham in Waikiki. Check-in went smoothly and we had a unit overlooking the Beachwalk. We did like Oahu, especially Waikiki. Waikiki is very clean, upscale with an upbeat ambiance. There are tons of restaurants and stores just out the door. We loved the Cheeseburger Beachwalk right across the street from the Wyndham. It is a full service restaurant. The food is great. We ate breakfast, lunch, and dinner there. I love their Kobe burger made with American Kobe beef. It is awesome. We also ate at the Shorebird at the Outrigger on the beach. We had their breakfast buffet and lunch buffet. The breakfast buffet was pretty good but the lunch buffet was not very great. You can also order off the menu. There are discount coupons available for the Shorebird and several other restaurants and stores. You will find them in free books in the stands on the sidewalks.

We did the Grand Circle tour, including the Polynesian Cultural Center. It is an all day tour that goes up to the North Shore and includes 4 hours at the Polynesian Cultural and their buffet lunch. It is a Grayline tour and was very good. There were just 6 people in a small van. Robert's does not offer an equivalent tour. We did a whale watching boat tour on the Star of Honolulu. The boat is 4 decks high with elevators. The tour included an excellent buffet lunch. I saw 3 whales. One came completely out of the water and then wagged its tail. We also did the Germaine's Luau which is on a beach a few miles from the city. The luau was pretty good. Apart from the tours, we toured the city on the city buses and walked around Waikiki.

We flew back to LAX on Saturday, April 24 and stayed at the Embassy Suites that night. On Sunday, we had a late breakfast with our daughter and SIL at "The Kettle" at Hermosa Beach and then drove home.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 28, 2010)

I agree with you about the Big Island.  I know most people love the island and the beauty of it, and there are certain things about the island that are very unique, like Southpoint being the most southern part of the U.S., and the snow that is often on Mauna Kea (it was pretty cool to see snow on Hawaii in May), and the starkness of the landscape is really so different. 

But we have stayed there twice and will not likely go again; although, I have actually thought about taking an exchange to HGVC Kingsland, just to stay on property and we would not venture out much.  An exception would be some trips to Kona and to a lava tube and some waterfalls.  I don't care about seeing the volcano again, or that really rough road that people love to drive.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Apr 28, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear about the VOG. We usually stay in Waikoloa area and it doesn't seem to go up there, but this summer we have a week in Kona first. The island of Hawaii has always been very restorative for me. I have fibromyalgia and chronic fatigue and it is always so much better there (even compared to the other islands) so that makes me very partial to the Big Island. I also love the open space and the Koholo coast. But it's good we all have different favorites, isn't it?
Liz


----------



## Walt (Apr 29, 2010)

*Give The Big Island Another Chance!*

We have been to Maui, Kauai, Oahu, and the Big Island over the last 15 years. I still think Maui is the best. However, all of the Islands have something to offer that the other doesn't have.

We have been to the Big Island 3 times. On our first trip to the Big island I had some of the same feelings about the Big Island that you have. However, I now like the Big Island well enough to go back there in January 2012. We are going to Maui again in January of 2011. I really think the Big Island is getting better with age.

On our first trip to the Big Island we stayed at the Bay Club of Waikoloa for 1 week. On our 2nd trip we stayed at the Mauna Loa Village by the Sea for 1 week. Our third trip was this January and we stayed at the HGVC at Waikoloa the first week and the Bay Club of Waikoloa the 2nd week.

To show you the beauty of all the Islands I have links to a slide show of all 4 Islands.

Walt  

http://travel.webshots.com/slideshow/576474861IFKYIc *Big Island*

http://outdoors.webshots.com/slideshow/570109999gGbeyl *Oahu*

http://travel.webshots.com/slideshow/570350362xNThtV *Kauai*

http://travel.webshots.com/slideshow/569952508uvvSte * Maui*


----------



## John Cummings (Apr 29, 2010)

We have no intention on giving the Big Island another chance. We saw and did everything we wanted to and were certainly not impressed at all. For our preferences there are many other places to visit that are much better.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 29, 2010)

John - I think you would like Maui.  The Ka'anapali and Wailea areas are upscale and resorty, with lots of really nice resorts. 

This is "resort row" along Ka'anapali Beach:






Grand Wailea:


----------



## Jim Bryan (Apr 30, 2010)

Been to Hawaii several times. The Big island is our favorite because it has it all, followed by Kauai. In the future I'd like to spend more time on Maui.


----------



## pefs65 (Apr 30, 2010)

I have been to Maui and Oahu. I own at MOC and have a preference for Maui of course but I cant wait to visit the Big Island and hopefully Kaui.
I think what is so great about our 50th state is the diversity of each island and that each one has its own special charms.
Thanks for the great slide shows of all of the islands Walt!


----------



## cgeidl (Apr 30, 2010)

*Diffferent strokes,different folks!!*

Liked your post but disagree on your opinion. The Big Island is definitely number two right after Oahu being number one of course. Number three is Kauai,four is Maui.
We have lived in Hawaii a couple years long ago and made about 30 trips since.We ike Oahu because it has very private remote locations, the best restaurants,15 golf courses, and lots of entertainment.We stay at Waikiki but go someplace else about 5 days a week while there.We are retired military and Oahu offers many benefits to retirees.
Seen the VOG many times but not to the degree you seem to have encountered.
If anyone dares to disagree with this choice of islands you must suffer thru going again to recheck. We are going back to Oahu and at least one other island in January/February just to confirm our choice is the correct one.


----------



## Luanne (Apr 30, 2010)

My favorites, in order:

1.  Big Island
2.  Maui (where we own and are currently staying)
3.  Molokai (although probably won't go back)
4.  Kauai
5.  Oahu

It's great that all of the islands have their own personalities and appeal to different people.


----------



## Elli (May 1, 2010)

I second Luanne - favorite:  Big Island, went last fall, this spring and next fall again.


----------



## PClapham (May 2, 2010)

Big Island is number 1!  We've gone back every year for 10....

Anita


----------



## chellej (May 2, 2010)

For me Kauai is number 1, Oahu is number 2,  

We have also been to the big Island and it falls somewhere down the line.

Keep meaning to get to Maui and Moloki but the draw of Kauai is too great.

Maybe next trip.  Leave for Kauai/Oahu in 17 days:whoopie:


----------



## csalter2 (May 2, 2010)

*For me...*

I still like a lot of activity available around me. So Oahu is currently number one, but I do love Kauai because of its beauty. I did not like the Big Island. In fact, when we went there we shortened our trip there and went back to Oahu. It's such a long drive to Hilo from Kona. I just did not find as much to do there. I had my trustee Frommer's Travel Guide, but still not enough for me to do. I probably might not go back. 

This year I will be in Maui so I will get to compare it with the others. I hear a lot of positive things about Maui.  I look forward to going back to Hawaii and my home in Ko Olina too.


----------



## pharmgirl (May 2, 2010)

the miles and miles of black lava is uninviting for me on the Big island
I prefer lush greenery and think the trip around oahu is a beautiful ride,  remember Honolulu and Waikiki are not the only places on Oahu, we go to KoOlina and love the peace and gorgeous scenery


----------



## John Cummings (May 2, 2010)

pharmgirl said:


> the miles and miles of black lava is uninviting for me on the Big island
> I prefer lush greenery and think the trip around oahu is a beautiful ride,  remember Honolulu and Waikiki are not the only places on Oahu, we go to KoOlina and love the peace and gorgeous scenery



I agree 100%. Oahu has many beautiful sites. We really enjoyed the Grand Circle tour around the island. But we also love being in Waikiki with all the activity, great restaurants right out the door, lot of sights to see, etc. We do not like having to drive and normally never get a rental car. It is not necessary at all on Oahu but is a requirement for the Big Island.


----------



## Timeshare Von (May 2, 2010)

Another favorable vote for the Big Island although I'll admit our trip this past week was disappointing from a weather (clear skies) point of view.  It was cloudy most days, except for the one day we did the Hilo side which was crystal clear, beautiful and no rain.  Go figure!

My sister who had never been was disappointed some in the cloudiness, I'm sure . . . but she didn't allow that to spoil her first Hawaiian vacation . . . which she said showed her a lot about the island she didn't know or have any idea about.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (May 2, 2010)

*Different islands for different folks*

The one thing about vacation that my husband and I are not compatible is the choice of Hawaiian islands. My favorites are:

Kauai
Maui
Oahu 
and last, The Big Island

Ian's are
The Big Island
Oahu
Maui
and so far he has successfully refused to go to Kauai.

I don't know how he justifies putting Kauai last when he has not been there, but it is where he insists that it is in his list.

But he was not interested in ever going to Hilton Head until just a few days ago. 

elaine


----------



## Darlene (May 2, 2010)

I love the Big Island!  There is nothing liking going up to Paniola and going horseback riding, or the beaches at the Mauna Kea, and Hapuna Beach.  We go snorkeling, and surfing at Turtle Bay, feed the eels at Jamison's. Next time, we are going to do a night snorkel trip with the manta rays.  
I love Maui, too, and the Maui Marriott. It was our first trip to Hawaii. 
My husband loves Kauaii and the hiking, and waterfalls.  He says it's the best island for a helicopter tour. 
I like Oahu, but not the snorkeling and swimming as much as the other islands. 
I want to go to Lanai, and do a snorkel trip. 
Lots to love about all the islands!
Darlene


----------



## Stoneman (May 2, 2010)

*Great responses*

Thanks everyone for the great discussions on Hawaii. This is why I joined recently. Going to Oahu & Maui this summer so trying to soak up everything on here. Thanks Denise for the great pics.


----------



## Kona Lovers (May 2, 2010)

Stoneman:

Welcome to TUG!  As you can see, there's a variety of opinion on topics here, which is why this is such a great place.

As for me and my wife, we love each of the islands for their own uniqueness.  Our feeling is "it's Hawaii!"  Doesn't matter to us which island.

Aloha!

Marty


----------



## JanB (May 3, 2010)

*Big Island VOG*

We have been going to the Big Island for 2-4 weeks for the past 10 years.  I guess you would say we REALLY love it there.  However, this past January the VOG was very thick by the afternoon.  We have never seen it so bad and it spoiled the beautiful ocean view we have from our lanai.  There is so much activity at the volcano that is causing the problem and only Mother Nature knows when it will end.


----------



## ronandjoan (May 3, 2010)

cgeidl said:


> you must suffer thru going again to recheck. We are going back to Oahu and at least one other island in January/February just to confirm our choice is the correct one.




Yeah, what a drag to SUFFER going to Hawaii again!!


----------



## Cathyb (May 3, 2010)

*One's Views change over time *



John Cummings said:


> We just got back from Hawaii Sunday evening. We spent the first week at the Kona Coast Resort in a 1BR, 2BA unit. The second week we were at Waikiki on Oahu at the Wyndham Waikiki Beach Walk in a 2BR, 2BA Deluxe unit. I am going to submit resort reviews so I won't say much about the resorts right now. Both resorts were OK but not outstanding. The pools are very small. Service was good for a timeshare.
> 
> We left on Friday, April 9 and stayed the first night at the Embassy Suites LAX South on their Park/Sleep/Fly package. It cost just $149 for 1 night,  16 days of free parking in their underground garage, and free shuttle to LAX. The next day was a nightmare. Our AA flight from LAX to HNL was supposed to leave at 8:15 am but was delayed until 9:30 because an employee didn't show up. However we were able to upgrade to First Class so that was good. Because of the delay we missed our connection in HNL to Kona. AA re-booked us on a later flight so we arrived in Kona at 5:00 pm instead of 2:40. At least AA re-booked us automatically which wasn't the case for several others. They lost one of our bags which they delivered to the resort the next day. We upgraded our rental car at Hertz from a Toyota Camry to a Toyota Sienna minivan. Driving to the resort, we got hit with a torrential downpour. Check-in went very well and they gave us our choice of units. We were in phase II. The resort is villas in 3 story buildings on a hillside. There are no elevators so if walking and climbing stairs is a problem, choose wisely. If you call guest services, they will send security with a cart to transport you to the pool, restaurant, etc.
> 
> ...



John - I hear you!  Over 25 years ago (before timesharing) we stayed in Princeville, Kauai with a gorgeous hotel room ocean view; hopped a plane after a few days and flew to Big Island.  When we started driving from the airport and all we saw was black lava we wanted to get back on the plane and return to Kauai.

When we were working people (hectic life) we bought in Kauai and Maui and really enjoyed the slow pace of Kauai to unwind; Maui was pretty nice.  NOW we love Maui and its faster pace; Kauai we add on to our Maui time and actually enjoy visiting Big Island once ever 4-5 years for the variety.  Hilo was very interesting (even stayed in a real Hawaiian hotel called Uncle Willy); seeing the volcanic doings amazes us every time; going to the far end way past Hilton is different too.  Bottom line:  Over time your interests could change; don't give up on Big Island!


----------



## John Cummings (May 3, 2010)

Cathyb said:


> ...Bottom line:  Over time your interests could change; don't give up on Big Island!



Actually we do not plan on returning to Hawaii, least of all the Big Island. There are many other places that we enjoy more, including many right here in California.


----------

